
Rate My Startup: Try A Tune - Home - mp3jeep01
http://www.tryatune.com/
======
mp3jeep01
Design is a little shabby and definitely needs work, but, work in
progress...what I really need is the Google mindset of always being in "BETA"

------
vaksel
There is absolutely no reason for you to ask users to use their paypal email
for login...it makes you look like a scam site.

~~~
mp3jeep01
Valid point - from our perspective we though it would actually make things
easier. We use the approved PayPal transaction to then generate a user ID for
the person (using their PayPal e-mail address). So you can't just login with
your PayPal e-mail address off the bat - but you bring up a valid point,
people might think we're trying to phish for their paypal e-mail/password
combo and enter it into our username/password fields...thanks for the comment!

------
mp3jeep01
Thanks for the feedback run4yourlives! We debated the RIAA bit for awhile, and
they seem to clearly state "renting, leasing, etc.," of a CD is illegal, the
theory behind the site would be we're assisting each person on the list to
sell the CD to the next user (convoluted, I know, but think eBay in a strange
way)

~~~
run4yourlives
Hmm. In that case, I think you'll eventually need to reword things to say that
you can buy a used cd from people, and sell your cd's online as well for fixed
prices. Tricky stuff to navigate nonetheless, but it doesn't mean you
shouldn't try. Good luck to you!

------
okeumeni
Will be nice to have a search. I wonder if people will pay a dollar to try a
CD, great idea by the way!!

~~~
mp3jeep01
Thinking an album search on the main page? Or just one on the CD listings
page? That page (albums.php) is so ugly right now, I didn't even know where to
add one, but I like the idea.

~~~
okeumeni
Classic search on the main page for CD title, song or artist.

------
run4yourlives
Very neat. You may want to be clear on who pays to ship the CD from my house
to the next user.

Oh, and RIAA is going to be all over your ass in a heartbeat should you
actually become popular.

------
fairramone
Cool idea, although it seems a bit scammy. I especially agree with the earlier
PayPal comments in regards to the login...

Your description of 'how it works' on the main page should also have something
like ...

"... don't see anything you want? No problem -- start a request list
yourself!"

Maybe even a short flash demo for those of us with 30 second attention
spans...

I don't understand the criteria for what CDs can be requested... do I pick it
from thin air, or do you have a 'master catalog' from a distributor ya'll
order from that you will make searchable? Are you placing bulk Columbia House
orders??? (20 CDs for a penny!!) :)

Your web site is an absolute disaster design-wise... sorry I don't have any
constructive tips but I'd say to get someone with an eye for that on board...
it looks very retro Geocities...

Please explain your business model? Do you basically require 20 people (I'm
making this number up) to sign up for a CD (earning you at least $20) and then
you go about acquiring a $10 CD and distributing it to the first person, thus
netting you some profit in the arbitrage?

